# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Dependable dimensions

## nhs

Is it possible to make a dimension (dimension 2) dependable on another dimension (dimension 1), so when I change dimension 1, the data in dimension 2 filter items, so I only see what is related to dimension 1?

Ex. I have a dim "Customergroup" and dim "Customer". And when I choose a customergroup, I only want to see the related customers in dim "Customer".

I don't want them as levels in one dimension, but need to have dimensions.

In this way I'll get a hieracy in my dimensions.

\\NHS

----------

